# Old English screwdrivers



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Restore and more.*

Old English screwdrivers
Restore and more…

A few of my fellow LJ's noticed that I was fooling around with some old screwdrivers.
This blog is the restore of those and some more screwdriver related stuff.









I spend a total sum of seven British Pounds app. 10 US to buy two lots of old screwdrivers, fourteen as I remember.
(Quite fair I think, considering that just one new from one of the leading toolmakers today is 25 US… and I then have to wait for the patina - smiles).









The first lot was ´done when I started taking photos because a fellow LJ noticed and asked.
But this bunch and some more was on its way.
As you can see they were screaming out: 'I'M DRY, OIL ME PLEASE'...









The once on the right are smiling at me now but they looked about the same as the others when they arrived.
There are no right and wrong here, I love patina and so I will do a lot to keep this, but also I like my tools to be useful, beautiful and functional, but most of all 'healthy'.
That means not two tools will need exactly the same level of restore and this you will see as the blog goes on.









This fellow was really tired but in a good state, so a sanding to get rid of the dirt and the old layers of lacquer.
I mounted it in a drill and then spin low speed, this makes it easy and even to sand.
Not too much we want to keep the patina and also the ornamentation.









The metal gets a touch up with a brush, again I'm lazy and use a powered one.
And again not too much since I want the years to show.









Here you see the level I go to compared to one that still needs love.









Linseed oil, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that was needed, so leave it overnight.









If the screwdriver is not all straight it can usually be bend back in shape.









These handles are all done with the sanding, and you will notice not the same, they all got the minimum that removed dirt and wear but kept the patina.









The ferules are touched up with a fine file.









The end made straight when needed.









This is where we start to look again at design and function, some screwdrivers just need a touch up with sandpaper or a file.









To get a straight head with the desired thickness.









This can also be done on a stone.









A hand grinder.









Disc sander or whatever…
Just don't over heat it so the hardening gets destroyed.









In the next step I will try to shape the heads so they become uniform.
For this I will use my wet grinder and a jig to make sure I get them to be the same on both sides.









Like this!
(Yes I am lazy…).









But look what a wonderful result, I am really pleased.









Before and after.









New problem, a broken ferule.









Some tobacco and then of we go.









A new one is fitted.









I think Mathisson would be happy for me!









Ok I use epoxy so he might be a bit grumpy…









The end needs a little filler and that is another minute spend.









But look what a wonderful result, tracks of life, patina and now some fresh love from MaFe.









A little oil for the metal to prevent rust.









This one is worse.
I think we need to give up and make a new handle.
First the basic shape.









Then more precise to fit ferule.









Ok a tiny bit too small but I'm happy.









A bank with a hammer on a chisel, and be careful not to hit the tang, then you destroy the chisel, I always cut down a bit of the center to be sure.









Look what a beautiful old ferule, that is really quality.









Here compared to one of the new once I bought…









Measure.









Transfer.









Final sanding.









Linseed oil.









Polish compound.









That's almost too fine…









I think we can agree it is better than before…









I almost forgot to add this one, here you can see the types.

I will split the blog here and continue in part two just to be kind to those with a slow internet connection.

It is my hope this blog can inspire others to restore some old beautiful screwdrivers.

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Loving this series, as always


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Mafe, I love it when you post your blogs, because I know I'm going to read something interesting.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Nice work Mad.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


at first i thought they were spade bits turned upside down and made into a driver…..not a bad idea though,,,,im whipped, i better not comment here tonight, ive taken my drugs abd we wll know wha thappens when ya do that…....10-4 roger and out…


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


If you find an extra #555 this can be converted to a stubby driver for plane irons, by cutting it and regrinding the end to suit….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Good idea Phillip, I have a short one for plane irons, will take a picture. But I will see if I can spare one and convert it into one for the saw split screw.

Grizz, hope you are fine, yes I know about medicine and also I learned that writing and drugs is not at the same moment…

CJIII, thank you my dear CJ.

Andy123, I smile from ear to ear, and never stop to be amazed that it is a pleasure to follow a grumpy Danish guy playing wit tools, even I do the same with others, yes life is just exacty as we see it, and it looks good from here also. Smiles.

Thomas, I'm a big child as you know, did you notice the fine Peugeot grinder.

Thankj you for the comments.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Nice blog mafe. I also enjoy reading about the different topics that you post. 
They are all very educational.
I am surprised at the difference in quality between the two ferules. I have never seen one with so much metal. 
I assume that it is a Marples and Sons, from the catalogue insert that was posted. 
What type of tool are you using to split the handle?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


another great picture book from you Mads 
very good toturial …. now I´m on to read No. 2 off it 
expecting it to be educational as this …. thank´s

love your drawings 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Here is my plane iron screw driver. I do like the old pattern wooden handle screw drivers very much, for ergonomic reasons too.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


That is wonderful Philip, I love this place, a bunch of wonderful guys that are all happy to share their passion for good quality.
Yes the handles are not just beautiful but also really nice to use, a good firm grip.

Dennis, thank you, see you in part two.

Chuck, I'm a little embarrassed to admit I used a really fine old Japanese chisel here… But no harm was done, and I promise that I will not do it again.
The london pattern drivers all have a wonderful thick ferule, but yes we are not used to this… Another reason to go vintage.

Thank you all for your comments.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hi Mads,

Every stick of wood that falls in your hand is well fashioned, treated and perhaps loved. Great work, great details.

According to this picture of your grinder, I wonder how many hours this stone has run, how many turns is has made and/or how many tips it has kissed!  I wish I could live as long and be as productive as this one! But I wouldn't like to be in your hands though… because I couldn't be able to rest.










Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Laugh Serge, it is acually the second stone in two and a half years… 
Sooooo many tools has been brought back to life these last years in my little shop.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dandegennaro (Apr 28, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Nice restoration! I teach old tool restoration at a local adult school just because I like restoring and using old hand tools. Anyway, a friend gave me an old screwdriver that looks exactly like an old wooden handled Marples, but the imprint on it reads: GASTSTELL WARRANTED. Any ideas?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Give us a picture Dan.
Lovely work you have!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*restore and more.*

Old English screwdrivers
Restore and more…

This is part two of the blog.









So last time we finished with a new handle, this is another one I made and that we will get back to.









Next part is to make the sides flat if wanted, I want to stick to the original layout so I will…









I do this freehand on the table saw.
(Perhaps not the safety manual way to do it, but I feel safe).









Ohh yes, I have not been completely offline lately, I made this pile while the late was spinning…
(More blogs might follow as the tools get life).









To hit the center I made a cup for the back end, and then use a drill on the lathe.
(This can be done many ways).









The two parts.









Ohh and I also choose to destroy this plastic devil.









And look what came up on E-bayby for 8 British Pounds, they used to belong to a watchmaker and they have the most wonderful clicks… (I know I need help).









Look at the scale of these!









So back to the story.
A bunch of sanded and cleaned but really dry handles.









As you can see the old wear has grown into the wood, and since the contrast here against the bright wood makes it look sick I choose to play with dye.









Fist a warm with a little red tone.









Then a darker dusty.









This is where we can get creative, but also where we can go over the top so stay gentle.









Then I dip them all in ?
Yes you guessed it right linseed oil.
And put them in a bag over night because they could not all be in the pot.









Next day polish on a cloth wheel.









Then a shine.









And this is where the screwdriver from yesterday that looked sick is now.
Not bad I think…
The one over still need the polish.









I finish the handles of with a coat of wonderful wax.









And look at this before you pass on to the next picture!









This is why I broke the plastic handle…
I had made a nice warm little wooden mushroom for it.









And with a little epoxy and a bang this is what became of it.









Here an old nail lifter that got a new handle at the same time.
(Do not ask me how that came here in my screwdriver blog).









One of the watchmakers was really tired in the wood and I could see that it used to be red, so a little China red and a few layers of lacquer and it was full of life again.
The red lady.









Here is what happened to that second handle.
I had an old extender for bits, this one was glued in a handle that would match my old English.









And the one we followed get a new handle.









I think that is worth the few bucks I paid.
And I shaped the heads different so I now have a head for every screw I will find.









And the screwdriver family gathered.
Also some once from my old post http://lumberjocks.com/projects/45189 .









I mount a handful of the most used in a holder over my head on the workbench, in this way they are just where I need them.









And this is where the blog ends.
In the background some recycle wood and on the piece of paper the project I work on these days, but all this is for another blog another day…

UPDATE:










Here are the little wonderful screwdriver I use for my planes.









And here what it's used for.

It is my hope this blog can inspire others to restore some old beautiful screwdrivers.

*Best thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Lovely stuff mate. I'm pretty sure what the project on the paper is but I won't say anything so as not to spoil it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


these are so nice! and the pictures (wide angle) is beautiful setting too.

what a wonderful set to work with. so much better than plastic.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Very nice. They came out great.

I have a group of them waiting for proper storage. Most are in pretty good shape.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


I can foresee an old tools museum one day in Denmark: the MaFe Museum!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


WOW….Very nice restorations, my friend…........................Jim


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Your in a class all your own 
The tools and the picture are fantastic much appreciated.
Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Nicely done Mads!

Boy you got a lot of screw drivers…


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Thanks for doing this very time consuming blog for us !
You are a man of talent ,patience and vision to restore these beautiful tools and give the new life.

The sketch in the pic looks interesting and i am waiting for that project because I think I know what it is.

Thanks 
Kiefer


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Wonderful stuff…I never considered refurbishing old screwdrivers!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


As usual, great job and interesting post.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Your restorations are phenomenal. I love the layered finish. It brings such a great warmth to all these old tools.

I really think you brands adds a great bit of history to the tools as well.

I just want to pick one up and put it to work.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Great job Mads - very nicely done.

One question though. Do you have a special bracket or something to hold your hand drill when using it as you did for brushing and buffing?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


So that's why I can't find any screwdrivers on eBay. Nice job Mads. Thanks for leaving me this one though:


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


A fine Army of old veterans my Friend… With your loving touch, they look ready for another 100 years!!
Well Done, and I am looking forward to your latest project…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Andy, yes I'm the guy who drained UK for screwdrivers, in 200 years they will look in Denmark to fill up the English museums, lol. Nice one.

Tootles, yes just a standard drill holder nothing fanzy, and then my cut open can that I attach the vac to so I will not get to dusty when I sand.

RG, I was not happy with my brand on the screwdriver, but perhaps when it gets some patina it will be fine again. It is really a balance and when it's hot tempting to burn away, but I think I'm getting there. Andy was here the other day and he as I noticed how my brand was even making some tools more beautiful, due to it's layout it suits the Japanese tools so well, so I think also it is a matter of fit.

David, smiles here. Another project that need attention… I also make new tools these days Japanese, but this will come at another time.

Susan, I have a soft spot for old tools, the feel of the hands they have passed, the use when used well, the smell, the patina - but I guess you can relate… (How is the boxes going).

Kiefer, acually I have become used to taking pictures now as I work, it gives me a second to think and time to refect so it is as easy as without. The writing, photos and making of the blog is app one to two hours now so I really enjoy it. Since I don't work (retired) I have the time and love to share what I learn, and to hear all the wonderful comments and that others do get inspired, this is my luxury part of the deal.
The sketch yes is a idea for carving some screwdriver handles, but it will not be for now, just thought they would bring a smile here.

Ian, I really screwed that one up yes…

Woodzy, I think they call it Special-Class Placement laugh, thats me!

Jim, and yes I used the lathe a lot, you see I learn, slow but sure.

Thomas, The MaFe museum is a funny idea, but the truth is I would prefere they get to work after my time here, so perhaps for a working museum somewhere…

Wayne, yes I also figure on a good storage, I think it will be in a tool cabinet one day…

Purplev, ohhh yes so much better than plastic, or at least so much more wonderful.

Meiku, yes you guessed it, I'm riding a Japanese wave these days, almost fully setup with a Japanese workspace that can be set up where ever wanted.

Thank you all for your wonderful coimments, they warm my heart and lightens my mind.
It is a little miracle that a bunch of old screwdrivers can bring smiles and nice excange of words global, I truely must say 'life is a miracle'.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hi Mike, we were at the same wave, yes I hope also a 100 years again.
You have a pack on it's way!
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


A Pack????


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


mads

what a great work you do

the best tool maker/restorer i know

what a great gift you have


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Love it !
What a great blog, yet again you continue to amaze.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


He left one in California. I found this one on Sunday….



(sorry the camera sucks, should have a new one in the next week or so)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


It's absolutely a joy to look at this blog, *Mads*. Thanks.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hah !
Wayne you scored !
1 USA..WHAT THE…DENMARK 191 ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


More Glen I have a few too ….from Ebay…. LOL

great work with a very fine result Mads …. you deffently have been busy on the lathe 
the round handles on the two big ones in the fammily photo I find very pleasing in the hand
on my set of screwdrivers

in the picture where you write then a darker dusty I just laughed when I saw 
you placed the thum and handle right over the advetising in the newspaper for cosmetic surgery ….. LOL

I realy enjoy to see you have soo much fun in the shop and sad at the same time 
not being able to match a 1/20 of what you make …. do to all my overtime at work 
glad you share so much with us 

take care
Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


I probably have about 20 so far…. so 191+ to 20… lol


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


I purchased two lots of old cobbler tools and a UK modelling tool from eBay last week. 
I still haven't gone through them all, but your pile of old screwdrivers looks familiar.
I have a bit of a leather tool fetish going on as well
There must be some sort of Danish-tool-hoarding-virus infecting us all


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


I'm hunting leather tools as well. Taking a leather assembly class starting tomorrow. Mads has inspired me to make some leather tool guards…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hi guys,
I laugh here thank you.

Wayne, that is a beautiful one! Now all you need to do is to restorfe it… lol. Leather, you will love that, it is a pleasure to work with, and when we then gets to make leather things for our tools life is even better…

twokidsnosleep, ahhh I see you are going to be a busy bee. I love that: Danish-tool-hoarding-virus - I might know the point of outbreak… The big tool companies are thinking of making a anti dope.

Dennis, I had some weeks here where my health did not allow too much, so I set up the lathe and got through the long list of turnings I had on it. I also love when a good newspaperf advertisement can show up on the pics… You know my love for good coffee so you can guess if it was a accident one of the others you will find in the post.

helluvawreck and racerglen, I love looking at them in my shop now, my shop gets warmer and warmer from all the love and wood every day, that is a gift.

patron, I guess I'm also the only one… Smiles. I always say to my daughter that she is my favorite daughter (she is my only child).

littlecope, acually a tube…

Big smile,
Mads


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


A tube????


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


;-)


----------



## jaxonquad (Apr 20, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Wonderfully done!


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hi Mads,

I'm still amazed when I see each of your posts. You have no end, no bottom, no limit! You're such great inspiration. With all the tools you made and/or restored, if your shop isn't huge, it must be very high or quite deep! 

Best to you, brother,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Wayne, thank you!

Serge, I am without words for once, thank you for bringing me there… My shop is really small, but full of love. Best to you also brother.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Just put a update with two pictures of my little plane screwdriver at the end of the blog.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


thank you 

Dennis


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hello Mafe! Been slow going on the coffin, but it's coming along nicely..just posted some new pics…almost done! And I can totally relate to what you say about the feel of an old tool….nothing like it…Like I do with the furniture I refinish, I'm sure you sit and wonder while you are working about how many projects the tool has seen, like I wonder how many stories the old furniture could tell if it could only speak a little louder to me!! Today I started stripping an old Eastlake cabinet and there was major black gunk on the door frame near the bottom where the beading is…as I started to chip it away, I got a faint whiff of perfume….makes me wonder how it got there and whether some lady was upset at spilling her favorite scent…..I get lost in it…..


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hi Susan, thank you for the little story, yes I can just imagine if that perfume came out, so many stories could have been told there. 
The bottle hot the ground right after that moment where he told her that he had another woman in his life, perfume was splashed all over the floor, drops of tears mixed with perfume was running down the door frame of the wonderful old Eastlake cabinet as she stood there crying, hopeless and lost - then she turned around picked up his golf putter that was leaned against the wall, the one he used for his stupid evening putting before bedtime, and smashed him right in the balls… 
OK I have too much imagination, I'll stop now… laugh, and ouch.
I'll jump over and look at your status.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Mads we realy have to get you doing books..
What a vision !

;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Laugh! I can make cheap paper love novels, like the once you could buy in the seventies - I tried to do that style at least…


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Oh Mafe!!! You took that in a great direction I hadn't even thought of! That's too funny!!! I was thinking more along the lines of some young lady getting ready for an evening out with her special beau and getting so nervous that she drops the bottle. Quickly cleaning it up, she calls for her mother to help her with some of her perfume instead…...But I like your imagination…much more graphic!!! LOL


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Laugh Susan, yes I have too much imagination!


----------



## Buckeyes85 (Oct 11, 2013)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Mafe
thank you for this blog..very interesting. I have a question about restoring these oval infill screwdrivers. Any ideas about how to replace the wood in the handle? 









also, I made a special rack for my salvage project and thought I would share.










thanks


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *restore and more.*
> 
> Old English screwdrivers
> Restore and more…
> ...


Hi, thats lovely! Really a cool rack.
I don't own any of the infill versions so I have never tried, will guess you will have to tear out the old wood and then re shape the pin since I think the pins are a part of the metal, then fit new and finally give the pins some beating again to make them hold the wood…
Smiles,
Mads


----------

